# GH myths busted I



## PFM (Aug 27, 2013)

Alternating Chinese GH (Rips & Kefei's) with Sero's & Humas and running the USA GH higher to dismiss any arguments (Rips make more water because they are stronger) over this water controversy. Rips make more water, so do Eli's and every Generic out there.

I didn't read this, I didn't hear this someone else: USA Pharma GH is drier than Chinese PERIOD.

I've seen a guy slammed for stating he could see a difference in just days of transitioning from Chinese to USA. 

First off I have living this lifestyle longer than over 1/2 of you guys have been taking shits. My diet and routine is no variable in the fact of every time I switch to USA GH (even running higher according to bloodwork, doing the math, adjusting to dose) I drop water immediately, thus showing more muscle and veins. So yes, just a the loss of water DOES provide results in just days.

This is my 3rd, 1st was Sero's, 2nd & 3rd switch from Chinese to USA Pharma I drop water weight every time (even though I increase the dose of the HG USA).

With no changes to exercise duration, compounds, AI's or diet I am down two lbs on the scale but looking like I gained 2-3 of solid mass.

Myth I Chinese GH makes the user hold more water due to their potency is BUSTED.


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 27, 2013)

Have you noticed a difference between Seros vs. Humas? 
Appreciated,
!SHRUGS!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 27, 2013)

so....usa huma is infact drier?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2013)

Water retention on rips are brutal. I lost 8lbs in about 4 days coming off 10iu. My girl ran them at 2iu and had to stop because the water was making her feel like a pig.


----------



## PFM (Aug 27, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Have you noticed a difference between Seros vs. Humas?
> Appreciated,
> !SHRUGS!



I have not run Sero's back to back with Humas, but I can tell by the CTS Huma's are stronger.


----------



## PFM (Aug 27, 2013)

sparticus said:


> so....usa huma is infact drier?



Yes, absolutely.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 27, 2013)

I get cts from nandrolone.
shit just goes numb sometimes. I have to shake the arm off

as for the myth buster.  this is infact great findings.  
low dose huma with much better yields?


----------



## PFM (Aug 27, 2013)

sparticus said:


> I get cts from nandrolone.
> shit just goes numb sometimes. I have to shake the arm off
> 
> as for the myth buster.  this is infact great findings.
> low dose huma with much better yields?



Not sure how to prove older GH users benefit more from lower doses than younger guys. 

I won't say the sleep, and fat burning effects are any less on Chinese GH. It's the water in and around the muscles that contrasts USA and Chinese.


----------



## PFM (Aug 27, 2013)

sparticus said:


> I get cts from nandrolone.
> shit just goes numb sometimes. I have to shake the arm off
> 
> as for the myth buster.  this is infact great findings.
> low dose huma with much better yields?



Have you used Dbol or Drol and noticed the CTS?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 27, 2013)

no.  ive never liked the quick gain dbol bulk look so I havent ran it.  drol either.  I like dry solid looks.  
big mas/lots of water retention wet gains aren't what I would say im after.

but nand has been the one that makes my hand go numb and its an annoyance at times.


----------



## PFM (Aug 27, 2013)

sparticus said:


> no.  ive never liked the quick gain dbol bulk look so I havent ran it.  drol either.  I like dry solid looks.
> big mas/lots of water retention wet gains aren't what I would say im after.
> 
> but nand has been the one that makes my hand go numb and its an annoyance at times.



Does Nan by chance make you retain the most water of the compounds you have used?


----------



## graniteman (Aug 28, 2013)

PFM said:


> Not sure how to prove older GH users benefit more from lower doses than younger guys.
> 
> I won't say the sleep, and fat burning effects are any less on Chinese GH. It's the water in and around the muscles that contrasts USA and Chinese.



You're right on this, Plenty of clinical studies to show us old fuckers benefit from hgh , low or high , than young guys

I also agree on the generics potency, I was running hyges then rips the jumped on seros.  I had all the sides cts etc from the generics good weight loss and density, some vascularity. When I jumped on the seros the definition\density  and vascularity made very good gains.  I could tell I was losing water from my face , I get the moon face on rips n dbol. I actually slept better on hyges than all 3, the cts from seros wake me up many times a night. Maybe the water from the generics helped with the sides\cts?? who knows, I can say i like em all


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 28, 2013)

PFM said:


> Does Nan by chance make you retain the most water of the compounds you have used?



high dose?  yes.  
which is why I came to u about low dose nand and tren together.
love this combo.  am I sweating the water?  at  nights.  body is more oily.  gains are crazy and body is solid.
will try to add t3/t4 in two weeks


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 28, 2013)

PFM said:


> Not sure how to prove older GH users benefit more from lower doses than younger guys.
> 
> I won't say the sleep, and fat burning effects are any less on Chinese GH. It's the water in and around the muscles that contrasts USA and Chinese.



Great post and props for sharing your personal experience with us. Far more beneficial than Bro Science Lore.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 28, 2013)

I've read this numerous times in my small searches on GH.
PFM it was because some of your postings that made me question to even bother with rips.
I think the only thing stopping a lot of guys from running US pharm is the price jump and low availability.
Thank you for the post.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 28, 2013)

I will have a personal story to share as well over the next 2 to 4 weeks....been on rips since last November....US pharm Tev-Tropins before that.....and will be running Seros for the next 60 days.

It will cool to see others share their experience to see if they have similar results.  

I can definitely confirm I gain (lose) 6 to 8 pounds within 5 days of coming on (off) rips.


----------



## PFM (Aug 28, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> I will have a personal story to share as well over the next 2 to 4 weeks....been on rips since last November....US pharm Tev-Tropins before that.....and will be running Seros for the next 60 days.
> 
> It will cool to see others share their experience to see if they have similar results.
> 
> I can definitely confirm I gain (lose) 6 to 8 pounds within 5 days of coming on (off) rips.



I am interested in knowing how much you lose when you start the Sero's.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2013)

PFM said:


> I am interested in knowing how much you lose when you start the Sero's.



me too.  it will be interesting to see the diff's


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 29, 2013)

I will be definitely reporting water weight loss when transitioning from rips to seros....I will also be reporting IGF-1 blood test from seros same as from rips which I had tested and came back over 600 for me (that was at 5iu's per day split into morning night schedule)


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 3, 2013)

Started seros last night....I'll be watching weight closely everyday for the next 4 to 5 days.


----------



## MoneyShot (Oct 4, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> I will be definitely reporting water weight loss when transitioning from rips to seros....I will also be reporting IGF-1 blood test from seros same as from rips which I had tested and came back over 600 for me (that was at 5iu's per day split into morning night schedule)



How much water did you lose and how many iu of rips were you using daily?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 4, 2013)

MoneyShot said:


> How much water did you lose and how many iu of rips were you using daily?



i was off of them for 6 days and lost 4lb in water.....


----------



## Yaya (Oct 4, 2013)

its crazy, i also been off rips and using hyges for over a month and havent noticed anything close to the water retention i had with RIPS


----------



## graniteman (Oct 5, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Started seros last night....I'll be watching weight closely everyday for the next 4 to 5 days.



How many iu's you running, what time you pinning them?


----------



## JoeX (Oct 26, 2013)

I am on prescription Norditropin, anyone wanna donate me some rips or something to use as a comparo?  Will be sure to provide detailed results


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 30, 2014)

i have not run us gh but agree i am retaining water using chinese gh.


----------

